
iOS Anti Hacking System? - lp001
Is anyone aware of a reliable hacking warning&#x2F;prevention system for iOS that provides audible or visual alerts when an attempt is made to gain access to the device, its phone and video functions?  Thanks
======
ronsor
iOS is so locked down you don't need such functionality. Implementing it would
be impossible too, without jailbreaking, which probably defeats your purpose
(security)

~~~
lp001
Thanks ronsor. Appreciate your reply.

